# Mathews tournament bows



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I am having a really tough time in chosing a tournament bow for this year to buy. I am 15 years old and I have a 28 inch draw, this was my first year in 3D archery this past season. My dad told me to find out what bow I wanted and he would buy it for me. I am set on a Mathews for sure but cant decide what to get between the Apex 7, Apex 8, and the Conquest 4. I have been thinking about the conquest 4 but not totally sure yet on what I want. I would really appreciate it if yall would help me figure out what would fit me best. Thanks alot


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

My son shoots an apex7 at 27 draw-he's 15. I have shot an Apex7 at 27.5 draw and 60-65 lbs. You def cant beat the A7. I sometimes think for people at our drawlength do better with a shorter ATA bow like the 7. Conquest are really nice as well, just diff feel. Never owned the long apex. Just my opinion, what will you primarily be doing-3d only?


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes mainly 3D, but might shoot some field archery


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If 3D is your main thing go with the A7. It's a but faster then the C4. It will work very well for field and indoors also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I would say the A7 or the C4 would fit you best but the one thing that make my mind up would be how tall are you. 5' 10" or taller the C4 with the longer ATA shorter than that the A7 and I am only going off what I have seen in my club with tall guys and shorter guys hope this helps


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Elite lol


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea I'm right at 5'11


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

C4 70 lb. Mini max cam. That's yor ticket.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

You know...the Monster series is very good...in the target arena. I currently have the MR6 and MR7 set up specifically for IBO and ASA respectively. They are crisp on the shot and are tack drivers. You need to go shoot some of the bows to figure out what you like. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

just remember, speed is arbitrary if you can hit your spot... please don't forget that. Whatever you decide.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

Why would you shoot a Mathews at 70 lbs, when you could shoot a PSE at 60 lbs and still be faster, quieter, and more forgiving... just saying.



J Whittington said:


> C4 70 lb. Mini max cam. That's yor ticket.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

pabowman said:


> Why would you shoot a Mathews at 70 lbs, when you could shoot a PSE at 60 lbs and still be faster, quieter, and more forgiving... just saying.


 amen to that get a supra:wink:


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

get the conquest 4 with 70 pound limbs, and a 28" mini max cam.. You will love it. I've got and had just about every target bow that hoyt has made and the c4 will stand with em.. Its my favorite mathews ever made..


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep I guess the C4 is my ticket and by the way I am a Mathews man all the way!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

A7will allow you to have the speed with less poundage.


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have both apexs and owned a conquest III but i would say my favorite for stricktly 3D was my Prestige. My draw is 28in. The bow is very smooth and designed for shorter draw lengths, it also has a aweome wall.. I loved it but unfortunatley had to sell it before my daughter was born. I used it for open division and it shot great!....A7 is a great 3D bow also....I use my Apex 8 for indoors..just a little to slow for 3D


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

The A7 is faster but speed isnt everything in 3d.. ( shoot faster miss faster ). Makes no difference how fast you shoot if you cant judge yardage. I shoot the C4 and Im very pleased with it. its plenty fast enough and very forgiving. Why waste accuracy on speed with a PSE ( Pre School Equipment or Parts Scatter Everywhere ) when you can shoot the bow that has won more tournaments than any other bow out there... Remember the slogans boys and girls.. "Follow the Leader" and "Catch us , if you can". So get a Mathews!!!!


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

WVTrophyhunter said:


> The A7 is faster but speed isnt everything in 3d.. ( shoot faster miss faster ).Why waste accuracy on speed with a PSE ( Pre School Equipment or Parts Scatter Everywhere ) when you can shoot the bow that has won more tournaments than any other bow out there... Remember the slogans boys and girls.. "Follow the Leader" and "Catch us , if you can". So get a Mathews!!!!


 all i got to say is BS. pse makes great quality bows and if you ask me some of matthews bows feel like crap in your hand .i dont want to get into one of those ''best brand or company'' arguments but jeeze dude calm down. matthews is a great bow just feels like crap when you shoot it. my 2 cents


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

wood44pse said:


> all i got to say is BS. pse makes great quality bows and if you ask me some of matthews bows feel like crap in your hand .i dont want to get into one of those ''best brand or company'' arguments but jeeze dude calm down. matthews is a great bow just feels like crap when you shoot it. my 2 cents


In all honesty it is hard to argue with the amount of tournament wins that Mathews has had. Like it or not them and Hoyt rule the tournament world.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have shot the C4, and currently shoot the Apex 8 for 3D. I am a 31.5" draw so the Apex fits me better. I shot the Max Cam on the C4 and it worked great. I loved my C4 but the Apex 8 is the best shooting, most forgiving bow I've ever shot. All of the target bows made by Mathews are great, you just need to find the one that fits your specs and shooting style the best. If I was a 29" or lower draw, I would use the C4 with the minimax cam. The minimax is a great cam with a very solid wall. Another bow I would consider is the Apex 7. You will get more speed out of the Apex 7 and a lot of shooters prefer it to the C4. I also know guys who swear by the Prestige. It is very fast for the shorter draw shooters and shoots great too. Everybody has different preferences, it's just important to find something that is comfortable and that you have confidence in. Confidence is by far the most important thing in competitive shooting. That's the reason so many shooters find something that works for them and continue to shoot it even though there are newer bows out.


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

jmvaughn06 said:


> In all honesty it is hard to argue with the amount of tournament wins that Mathews has had. Like it or not them and Hoyt rule the tournament world.


i agree but really pse has been stepping up to the plate the past 5 yrs. and people are starting to notice


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

wood44pse said:


> all i got to say is BS. pse makes great quality bows and if you ask me some of matthews bows feel like crap in your hand .i dont want to get into one of those ''best brand or company'' arguments but jeeze dude calm down. matthews is a great bow just feels like crap when you shoot it. my 2 cents


the op ask about mathews tournment bows, nowhere did he ask about pse, if you like pse thats fine, but he wants advice about mathews


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> the op ask about mathews tournment bows, nowhere did he ask about pse, if you like pse thats fine, but he wants advice about mathews


I Agree 100%...why???


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got me a 2011 conquest 4 blue smoke with mini max cam ordered and on the way!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

let us know when you get it and post up some pic's, congrats!!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Good choice. I've owned about 4 different apex7's but just flatout dont like the 65% letoff so im shooting a c4 this year.


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, and yes as soon as I get it which should be Monday I will post some pics. Thanks again for all yalls help Houston


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Apex 7 is a great bow i shoot a con 4 its been my money butt i always like to play wit a nother bow on the side to see if one out performs the con 4 for me let me say that again for me.with that said a couple of shooters i respect shoot the supra in the top levels and shoot them good.so i bought one a new one putt new strings on it.it does shoot good butt for me it dont out perform my con 4 for me .indoor i still get two or three more x with con 4.so now i picked up a good used apex 8 putt new limbs and strings and cam on it.going to order b stingers for it.i am going to test it against my con 4.its just fun to play.all bows are good any more.ability and practice comes first the more you shoot a bow any good bow the moreit becomes part of you.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Going from max cam to mini...what does weight do?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

ruttinbuck said:


> Going from max cam to mini...what does weight do?


Your max weight will drop 5 lbs.


----------



## just2smokem (Apr 16, 2004)

Never shot a Mini cam, only the Max.... is there any difference in the "wall and valley" between the 2 models?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

i have c4 on the way black with camo limbs


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> i have c4 on the way black with camo limbs


 I hear yea Treeman will we see you any this year


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

not sure whch ASA we will be at most like the not the beginning of the season with all the wedding plans.


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well here she is yall I am in love with it!!!!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

mathews1127 said:


> Well here she is yall I am in love with it!!!!!!
> View attachment 1224350


very solid choice!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

the arrows you choose is your most important decision


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

i shoot the Gold tip x-cutters


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

just2smokem said:


> Never shot a Mini cam, only the Max.... is there any difference in the "wall and valley" between the 2 models?


Big difference for me. MInimax is an awesome cam. Not sure it may not be one of my favorites.

Mostly let off weight the biggest difference.
DB


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Just picked-up a C4 with Mini-Max cam..........Holds like a rock...Firm wall....Plenty of speed....Manageable valley....NICE!!!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Why a mathews????


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

Why not a Mathews??????????


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

super* said:


> Why a mathews????


because thats what he wants...


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

BAArcher said:


> A7will allow you to have the speed with less poundage.


i think that is what i would do. start out by shooting less poundage it will be more accurate. imo


----------

